# komische zeichen in dateinamen (kein löschen möglich)



## omas_liebling (29. Juli 2003)

hallo forum,

ich habe auf der pladde einige dateien, die komische zeichen im dateinamen enthalten (siehe anhang). leider kann ich diese jetzt nicht löschen und das nervt mich einfach. diese dateien stammen aus einer chinesischen zip-datei, die ich mal entpackt habe. nun wollte ich diese dateien halt mal wieder löschen.

WIE BEKOMM ICH DAS HIN ?

danke + gruß
omas_liebling


----------



## Erpel (29. Juli 2003)

Was bekommst du für ne Fehlermeldung beim Versuch zu löschen??


----------



## wackelpudding (29. Juli 2003)

Command-Prompt: *deltree *.doc*


----------



## fluessig (29. Juli 2003)

> Command-Prompt: deltree *.doc


Damit kommst du wohl nicht sehr weit. Gemeint war wohl del *.doc.
Ob du damit allerdings weiter kommst.


----------



## wackelpudding (29. Juli 2003)

Neenee, ich lösch’ alles mit *deltree*, auch einzelne Dateien. Funktioniert prima. =)
Und zumindest ich bin damit schon oft sehr viel weiter gekommen als unter Windows.


----------



## Erpel (29. Juli 2003)

Bei einigen Dateien die sich nicht löschen lassen hilft das gute alte Scandisk weiter.


----------



## fluessig (30. Juli 2003)

@malte Ich hab mir Deltree schon abgewöhnt, zumal es unter windows 2000 nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## wackelpudding (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fluessig_
> *@malte Ich hab mir Deltree schon abgewöhnt, zumal es unter windows 2000 nicht vorhanden ist.*


Also ich nutze es auch unter Windows&nbsp;2000 und XP weiterhin... ohne Probleme – oder liegt’s daran, dass noch Windows&nbsp;98&nbsp;SE installiert ist?

Und der Tipp von wegen Scandisk ist auch brauchbar [zumindest kenn’ ich das unter Win9x].


----------



## Erpel (30. Juli 2003)

So hab ich auch unter 2000 schon Dateien Hin/wegbekommen, die sich nicht löschen ließen mit einem Hinweis auf einen Dateisystemfehler.
Darum fragte ich ja auch nach seiner Fehlermeldung.


----------

